# Bendigo Homebrew Competition And Tasting 2!



## justinrhys (15/8/11)

Bendigo Homebrew Competition and Tasting - proudly sponsored by Holgate Brewhouse.

Where: Goldmines Hotel Bendigo (49-57 Marong Road, Bendigo)
Starts at 3pm
Entry: $10 (free for brewers)
...Brewers: Due to expected demand, we need a minimum 8 x 330ml bottles (or equivalent), but want 12 just in case. Entries to [email protected] (see bendigobeer.com/events for entry form)
What You Get: Tastings of some of the finest homebrew Central Victoria has to offer. These brewers are passionate about their craft and have some interesting brews to offer!
Also on tap: Holgate Mt Macedon Ale, Holgate ESB, 2 Brothers Pear Cider. 

Judges Prize 
Winner: Night for two at the Brewhouse in Woodend 
Runner Up: $50 Bendigo Home Brew Centre Voucher

Peoples Choice 
Winner: Bottle of the rare release Beelzebubs Jewels Belgian QUADrupel Ale
Runner Up: $50 Bendigo Home Brew Centre Voucher

There will be special Beer industry guests on the day, including one of the brewers from Holgate! 

We hope to see you there!

All other details via the FB page here: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1857...185736084825602

Any questions let me know  

(is open to any homebrewer, not just Bendigo)


----------



## Simon66 (15/8/11)

justinrhys said:


> Bendigo Homebrew Competition and Tasting - proudly sponsored by Holgate Brewhouse.
> 
> Where: Goldmines Hotel Bendigo (49-57 Marong Road, Bendigo)
> Starts at 3pm
> ...



The Date is Saturday September 3

I have a couple beers for entry.

Simon


----------



## justinrhys (16/8/11)

Beer66 said:


> The Date is Saturday September 3
> 
> I have a couple beers for entry.
> 
> Simon




Thanks Simon, forgot to add that in


----------



## big78sam (16/8/11)

What date do entries close? still 25 August?


----------



## justinrhys (17/8/11)

Tentatively 25th August (so we can gauge numbers) - although we won't rule out extra beers on the day. The more the merrier!


----------



## big78sam (29/8/11)

I'll be entering a beer on the night but at this stage probably won't be making it along on the night. Is anyone else from BAD entering?


----------



## wakkatoo (29/8/11)

big78sam said:


> I'll be entering a beer on the night but at this stage probably won't be making it along on the night. Is anyone else from BAD entering?



Unfortunately not. All my 'comp' entries are reserved for Vicbrew this year. Don't have too much to spare...


----------



## Simon66 (29/8/11)

I am entering a Hefeweizen and a Belgian Strong Dark Ale.

Simon


----------



## Simon66 (5/9/11)

An article from the local rag about the show.

http://www.bendigoadvertiser.com.au/news/l...st/2280263.aspx


*Lager Bendigo's best*
ELISE SNASHALL-WOODHAMS 05 Sep, 2011 04:00 AM A Vienna lager has been voted Bendigo's best home brew.About a hundred beer lovers turned out at Goldmines Hotel on Saturday to judge the finest in homemade hops.

The competition was run by local ale promoters Bendigo Beer, with special guest judge The Age beer writer James Smith.

Organiser Justin McPhail said the winning brew made by Pete Martin was "well balanced".

"It was really nice, a little bit spicy and nice and dry," Mr McPhail said.

"It was clear, like you want a good lager to be; it had good head retention; and it was easy to drink, which is really what you want."

The winner of the people's choice award was Sam Brennan for his ginger beer with chilli.

And Mr McPhail won a prize of his own the most "out there" beer for his feijoa (a small green fruit) ale, although "it wasn't rigged" he promised.

Mr McPhail said the event had been a big success.

"Everyone was just enjoying the beautiful weather," he said.

"The quality of beers was really good and people enjoyed the fact they could talk to the brewers and ask them questions."

Bendigo Beer is planning to host more events over the summer. Those interested can visit the website, www.bendigobeer.com and join the group's mailing list.


----------



## big78sam (5/9/11)

Did anyone make it along this time? How was it at the new venue?


----------



## Simon66 (6/9/11)

Notung and myself attended


----------

